# i want to run ps2 dvd games in computer how can i



## jitu_mania (Nov 24, 2003)

_* i want to run ps2 dvd games in computer how can i?*_   [/b]


----------



## svenkat83 (Nov 24, 2003)

I don't think at present there are any Emulators for PS2.Its under development I think.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 25, 2003)

yes there is one

its the best
ePSXE

go to www.emulator-zone.com to get it  or www.epsxe.com and for its bios and plugins go to 
*www.yogarine.tmfweb.nl/emulators.htm 
dont forget to get its plugin pack and bios
or it wont work


----------



## guri35 (Nov 26, 2003)

THERE IS NO WORKING PS2 EMULATOR.AND THERE WONT BE ONE FOR FEW YEARS.FOR PS1 IT TOOKAROUND 7-8 YEARS,HOPE FOR PS2 ITS A LITTLE SOONER.The one mentioned above is for PS1.

WHY DONT PEOPLE SEARCH PREVIOUS POSTS FOR WHAT THEY ARE LOOKING FOR BEFORE POSTING BLINDLY???


----------



## c4u (Nov 26, 2003)

sorry for hijacking this post


but i think guri35 ... u have hit upon a very good point 



> WHY DONT PEOPLE SEARCH PREVIOUS POSTS FOR WHAT THEY ARE LOOKING FOR BEFORE POSTING BLINDLY???



the premiere rule of any forum.......

lol...but some people dont just get it


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 26, 2003)

sorry for hijacking too

but STOP YELLING
if u dont know what caps means-in netiquettes its like Yelling.

also c4u: i know i was yelling in the other post 


as far as the topic goes:
epsxe is the best and i also have a good xbox emulator 
but no cds/dvds for them.


----------



## guri35 (Nov 27, 2003)

There isnt a working emulator for XBOX either.Trying playing a cd and u will know.


----------



## dude_wmc2222 (Dec 9, 2003)

*I HAVE GOT THE SOLUTION ... !!!!*

Buddy IF you really wanna know what its like to play PS2 games on the pc just buy the ps2 vga cable which is like Rs. 1550  and plug in your play station 2 to ur PC monitor ... thats the closest you will get. LOL !!! See ya wudn't wanna be ya ... lol!!!!


----------

